# Hedgie Mom Rant



## Skittlevonriddle (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't usually like to rant, but this really irritated me and I was curious if anyone else had a similar experience. 

I took Chewie out and took him outside for a while (It was time for him to wake up and it was nice out, so I took advantage of it.) I ended up walking around the neighborhood with him and ran across a mother and her two kids. She asked me what I had (I guess it's odd to walk around with a wiggling towel) and I told her it was a hedgehog and folded back the top of the towel for them to see. Now, Chewie was being a royal brat master as he usually is when he wakes up (Not to mention he has begun to quill for the first time...) and I'm sure it didn't help when there was suddenly a toddler in his face. I asked the child to move back a little, but the mother responded that he would be careful. Long story short, the little one put his hand down on Chewie, who huffed and lunged. It pretty much ended with the child crying and the mother telling me that Chewbacca was a dangerous animal. 

Needless to say, he got extra treats tonight as an apology :???:

If you don't want me randomly petting your child, please don't let your children randomly pet my animal without my permission. He's still a baby, a very cautious baby, and he's going to react as such. He's about as dangerous as a hairbrush (unless he uses those teeth.) 

So I get it. He's interesting and uncommon, but please, please, if an owner tells you no, don't think you know best. I may be new at this whole hedgehog thing, but I know my baby well enough to know if he's uncomfortable! 

Rant over


----------

